# Need a Hot or Not Script



## tshanks (Dec 21, 2006)

I am working on a site for a non-profit organization. I am trying to find a script that is similar to the Hotornot.com site. Preferrably, we could use a free one. The site I'm working on is currently housed at http://timhome.dyndns.biz/rate/rate.php

The site works in Firefox but not in IE. Was hoping to find something else to work. Something that would allow me to give the photo's a title or something.

Thanks


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ tshanks: your link is not working. It sends me to a 404-page.

But anyway, here are a few links to 'hot or not' scripts. Pick the one that best suit your needs. If none is, search on 'hot or not script in a search engine and you'll find many free and commercial. 

http://www.download.com/HOT-or-NOT/3000-12565_4-10739746.html?tag=lst-1
http://destiney.com/scripts#Destiney_rated_images
http://sourceforge.net/projects/amigeekornot/
http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/54506.html
http://www.scriptdungeon.com/freephpscript/freescripts3111


----------



## tshanks (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry, I mistyped the link... http://timhome.dyndns.biz/rateme/rate.php

I will look through those other links later today. The problem I have with the one I have now is no security. You can vote on the same picture 100 times and it won't stop you. Plus, I can't title the images. That would be great if I could title them! 

Thanks


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Your answers probably lie with utilizing a database.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Please don't post on really old topics.


----------

